# Newest buyings



## Atomas (Sep 3, 2016)

I'm LP/CD collector and also very curious what music people buying around the World.
What newest album have you got (in any format)?
:tiphat:

this is my newest album for the collection


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Atomas said:


> I'm LP/CD collector and also very curious what music people buying around the World.
> What newest album have you got (in any format)?
> :tiphat:


Latest Purchases


----------



## Atomas (Sep 3, 2016)

yeah... Sorry. I'll delete my topic. Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2018)

You can't delete your own posts here. I do give you bonus points for your cool avatar, though! I had one of those decks in the 80s.


----------



## Atomas (Sep 3, 2016)

a bit sad about impossible to delete. That was my fault... Thanks for avatar's like  I love Revox machines very much. Here is classic 77B model


----------

